# Keyboard Assistance



## kninemark2 (Mar 22, 2016)

Whenever I Type A Sentence The Keyboard Capitalises Every Word (Like In This Sentence). It Is Very Annoying To Have To Press A Button After Every Word To Get It Into Lowercase.

Any Ideas On Why This Night Be Happening?

I Have the Fire 8 Inch


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

There's no setting to enable that feature as far as I can see, so no simple way to _disable_ it. In the settings for the keyboard you can set it to auto capitalise the first word of a sentence but not each word.

So I would have to assume it's a glitch of some sort. Have you tried restarting the Fire? Not turning it off and on, but actually restarting it? Hold the power switch until it asks if you want to power off and press 'OK'. When it's fully powered down, press the power switch to turn it on again. It's a simple thing that very often clears glitches like this, but if that doesn't work, I'm out of ideas. Unless anyone else has come across this, maybe a call to Amazon might be the best way to go.


----------



## Ralphie485 (Jul 3, 2017)

I had similar problem and I did what Linjeakel suggested - I just restarted it. It helped, so it was probably a glitch or something. Just restart the whole thing and it should be working.


----------



## kninemark2 (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks For The Idea. I've Done It And It Temporarily Sorts It Out But Like A Rash It Keeps Coming Back. 

I Think I Might Have To Do A Factory Reset 😭


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Well, that's just _weird_.  Good luck with the factory reset!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Be sure your software is up to date before you do the factory reset. That might be an issue if it isn't.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Did you choose your online keyboard app? If you did or didnt, you can still download another keyboard app and online keyboard. There are many to choose from.


----------

